# Asian Unitas 6497



## marnix_moed (Jul 25, 2008)

I have seen some Asian watches with a Unitas 6497 movement. What is it with these movements that they are less expensive than their Swiss counterparts? Are the produced in Swiss and assembled in Asia? Or are they completely produced and assembled in Asia? Are they of less quality material? Or are there perhaps other differences?:think:

Can you tell a bit more about it? On the forum I only find good praises about them, that they run well. But haven't seen much more about them.

Grt,
M

Not sure if this is the right topic, but I think it comes closest. Otherwise will move it.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

When most sites refer to a Unitas 6497 movement in a Chinese watch, what they really mean is that it is an Asian version of the Unitas 6497 design - not that it's a Swiss Unitas 6497 in there. They are usually made by Sea-Gull, Hanghzhou of one of the other Chinese watch movement factories.

The patents on these movements have long expired and the basic design can be made by anybody - those who accuse the Chinese of stealing such movements are simply wrong. The Chinese make 6497s entirely in their factories, no Swiss parts are used. The opinion of those who service and teardown these movements on WUS seem to be that the Swiss movements are of higher quality and finish, but the 6497 is a workhorse design that can function just fine without it. If you're not overly concerned with Swiss image than an Asian 6497 will probably perform quite sufficiently.


----------



## marnix_moed (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah, so that's the differents. Now I understand the difference in price.

Haha, I also wondered about the patent rights. I mean ETA (Unitas) also makes these movements, so I thought they would sue those Chinese manufacturers.

I personally do value the Swiss quality, but can also appreciate the manufacturers who work with a smaller budget and still deliver reasonable good watches. I like the Seiko diver watches for sturdiness and affordable price. I mean, my favorite is the Omega Seamaster 300m, but I appreciate the Seiko Monster (black) as a good workhorse watch.

Back to the 'Unitas' 6497, I asked about it because I consider to teardown one myself. Since I am a hobbyist, I want to try a simple mechanical, but well known movement. Just like someday I want to try a Valjoux 7750. But before touching a high class Swiss, I want to practise on something less expensive. So I think an Asian 6497 would be a good start.

Thx again for the info!
:-D


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

marnix_moed said:


> Back to the 'Unitas' 6497, I asked about it because I consider to teardown one myself. Since I am a hobbyist, I want to try a simple mechanical, but well known movement.


Ah, then the Asian mechanicals are your best bet anyway. IMHO the swiss movements would be a waste of money to learn your watchaking skills on - why risk destroying an expensive movement when the same techniques can be learned on a cheap Asian one? Good luck!


----------



## marnix_moed (Jul 25, 2008)

GuySie said:


> ...why risk destroying an expensive movement when the same techniques can be learned on a cheap Asian one? Good luck!


My exact same thoughts! :-d
Thanks!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Ah, then the Asian mechanicals are your best bet anyway. IMHO the *swiss movements would be a waste of money to learn your watchaking skills on* - why risk destroying an expensive movement when the same techniques can be learned on a cheap Asian one? Good luck!


To be honest, currently my state of mind is the swiss movements are a waste of money. Period. 
Well, with the exception of vintage and manufacture that I cannot afford anyway.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## thomc (Mar 13, 2009)

What wasn't mentioned is that there are actual design differences/improvements? implemented by the Chinese. For example, the Unitas/Swiss (97,98) have lower beat rates. Someone here, I think, did a comparison in which, aside from less part polishing the Chinese do, they simplified certain parts as well and possibly found a way to do without other parts as well. So the so-called Asian 6497/98 is really a re-design.


----------



## marnix_moed (Jul 25, 2008)

thomc said:


> What wasn't mentioned is that there are actual design differences/improvements? implemented by the Chinese. For example, the Unitas/Swiss (97,98) have lower beat rates. Someone here, I think, did a comparison in which, aside from less part polishing the Chinese do, they simplified certain parts as well and possibly found a way to do without other parts as well. So the so-called Asian 6497/98 is really a re-design.


Oh... so working on an Asian 6497 wont' be the same as on a Unitas 6497?
:-s

That's a pity. I thought after some practise, I could perhaps someday try an original one.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

marnix_moed said:


> Oh... so working on an Asian 6497 wont' be the same as on a Unitas 6497?
> :-s
> 
> That's a pity. I thought after some practise, I could perhaps someday try an original one.


They won't be so different that what you learn on one won't apply to the other. When you learn to tinker around with movements, you're learning general techniques and the principles behind how it works that are applicable to any watch. It's kinda like working on cars: Ever car has the same basic set of parts that make it go. Some cars just arrange them differently. If you learn to change spark plugs on a Honda, it doesn't mean you can't do it on a Chevy.

Every movement/engine has its own quirks but once you know the principles behind how they work, you can figure out unfamiliar ones pretty easily.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

marnix_moed said:


> Oh... so working on an Asian 6497 wont' be the same as on a Unitas 6497?
> :-s
> That's a pity. I thought after some practise, I could perhaps someday try an original one.


There will be small differences, but as Squishy says, not big ones that will make you unable to do the same on a Swiss piece. Check out the reference subforum and look at any of Lysander's threads where he compares ETA movements with their Chinese equivelant. He often notes where changes were made between the two for efficiency or improvement, and you'll see that these are minute changes that don't change work on the teardown overall.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

The decoration used on some (all?) Chinese versions is not of the same standard as swiss / german / US versions. I think the Sea-Gull ST-36 is a great movement, but it would look nicer with proper polishing as opposed to the coarser machined finish on the plates. It still looks fantastic though, and I'm not sure how much extra I would be prepared to pay for slightly better aesthetics.


----------



## marnix_moed (Jul 25, 2008)

Thx all for your reponses. Overall I think it is reasonable value for the price you pay.

Although I have heard most of them give up after a year, because the movement can't cope. Hope mine will last longer than that.


----------



## proxrb (Apr 12, 2009)

"most of them give up after a year"

Sorry, no offense intended but, you got a source on this? I've yet to hear about them giving up and, though I havent owned mine very long, my asian 6497 looks fairly bulletproof (great durability metric eh? lol) and hasnt given me any problems as of yet. If this is indeed true, then I'm definitely going to have to reconsider some of the watches currently on "my list" that feature the asian 6497


----------



## marnix_moed (Jul 25, 2008)

proxrb said:


> "most of them give up after a year"
> 
> Sorry, no offense intended but, you got a source on this? I've yet to hear about them giving up and, though I havent owned mine very long, my asian 6497 looks fairly bulletproof (great durability metric eh? lol) and hasnt given me any problems as of yet. If this is indeed true, then I'm definitely going to have to reconsider some of the watches currently on "my list" that feature the asian 6497


No offence, as long as we all keep it decent here. And I haven't seen any swears in your post. ;-)

As you might have read, I don't have any experience myself. And all I have heard are stories/rumors from others. Some have bought one themselves, but warned me they also read 'somewhere' that those watches might break down in about a year.

Someone else I know has an authentic Radiomir and heard it from someone else.

I can imagine if you wear it everyday and perhaps in some rough (working) conditions, or riding a motorcycle, such watches might not make it very long.
But I intend to mainly learn from the break down and build up proces of the movement. And of course to wear it occasionally. I have some cheap Chinese watch of 8 euro's wich still works, if you only wear it occasionally.

So best is perhaps to post a new topic about experience with the sturdiness/robustness/endurance of Asian Unitas 6497.


----------



## marnix_moed (Jul 25, 2008)

marnix_moed said:


> ...
> So best is perhaps to post a new topic about experience with the sturdiness/robustness/endurance of Asian Unitas 6497.


You know what, I just did.


----------



## proxrb (Apr 12, 2009)

Cool, lets see what ppl have to say


----------

